# Greyhound Dog Door



## hozozco (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi

My wife and I are going to be 'adopting' two ex-racing greyhounds. We are getting them through the 'Greyhounds as Pets' organisation (http://www.gapsa.org.au/index.html) so they have been acclimatized to house life.

We're planning to get a doggie door fitted so they can come and go outside as they please. We both work shiftwork. My wife works short shifts so there is usually not a long period when we are both out, but we'd like to get a door regardless.

Most of the doors that I've seen are not very tall. Does anyone have any experience with greyhounds and doggie doors? How tall do they need to be? We're not exactly sure how tall the dogs will be, but greyhounds can be 75cm (30") at the shoulder?

Thanks to all.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Most greyhound owners would advise against a dog door...especially when you have multiple greyhounds. That is my general rule of thumb as well. Mostly because, unless you are going to leave them muzzled while you are away, you may come home to a bloody mess. Greyhounds have very thin skin, and nipping is not an uncommon part of their competitive running (and mouthyness in general is how many dogs tend to play). Even a small, unintentional nip can cause a BIG gash that requires stitches...and if your yard is big enough to get up any real speed, two unmuzzled, unsupervised dogs could be a disaster waiting to happen. If they actually have a tiff, the damage can be much worse. NOT because they are a vicious breed or have a tendency to fight...but because their skin is so delicate. I've had one of our dogs get a nasty gash from brushing up against a branch as they ran past  

That said, I know a few greyhound owners that successfully use a doggy door with their greys. Some leave their dogs muzzled when they are away, others don't. As far as size, since I've never had any intention of using a dog door with our crew, I have no idea. You may want to post on the world-wide greyhound message board (greytalk.com) for advice from those who use them (but be prepared for a lot of anti-dog door responses!).

Congrats and thanks for adopting a retired racer! (er...for adopting two!!!)


----------



## hozozco (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks lovemygreys, 'Most greyhound owners would advise against a dog door...especially when you have multiple greyhounds.' - wow. I hadn't heard that. This surprises me, as I do know a few people with two greys that have no problems - no muzzling or crating required.

The local 'Greyhounds as Pets' association do a very good job of selecting the greys, one of the greys we have lined up is already sharing with another grey with no problems.

Thanks for the link to greytalk. I've posted this question on a number of forums, but some are quite small. It appears a few people do use doggie doors, and it appears that the greys are prepared to stoop a bit to use them, which is what I wanted to know!

Thanks again.


----------



## Cairo99 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello

I'm afraid I can't be much help to the question you posted...but wondered if you'd had any good advice so far...as I have the same issue and I'm looking for a tall dog door for my Afghan/Pharaoh hound cross, and a greyhound door is probably just what I need

Best wishes


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

I am not sure if a greyhound needs anything special, but I have a door from Ideal Pets. http://www.idealpetproducts.com/welcome.php

I have a Bloodhound X and he is 95 pounds and 26 inches at the shoulder. We use a large size door and he has no problems getting in or out. Congratulations on your new additions!


----------



## Dezzoi (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm sure you can find a door large enough for them. I've seen people who have danes and irish wolfhounds have doggies doors. Not sure where they bought them, but they are out there! I don't have a dog door for my borzoi, just because I'm here most of the day (work at home) and he just asks to go out, but when I'm at college, he's fine with going to the bathroom in the morning (either on a walk or just out in the backyard) and when I come home he goes again and then gets a big hike! 

My only concern is to make sure you have a safe secure yard that will keep them enclosed. You probably do, just just in case you don't. You don't want to come home and find your greyhound missing.


----------

